# Lap drainage of hematoma post-appendectomy



## Leanne (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if 44180 (lap enterolysis) would be the correct way to code for laparoscopic drainage of old hematoma and lysis of adhesions 2-3 weeks post appendectomy?


----------



## mmelcam (Jul 11, 2008)

I would bill that with a 79 modifier.


----------



## Leanne (Jul 11, 2008)

Great - thanks!


----------

